# red/irritated between toes, pic



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Tuki has had this red irritated area between (2 of) her toes for a week or so. 
What would be the best way to treat this at home? I am not sure what may have caused it, but she's kind of itchier than normal lately (no fleas) in general.

It is tender to the touch (probably the inflammation) and she licks at it quite a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Without knowing the underlying cause I'd be reluctant to recommend anything to try. It could be allergies or even something embedded in the area.
Can you take her to the vet?


----------



## Mack1 (Oct 31, 2011)

If she is being fed a diet with grain (especially corn) in it, then I would suspect food allergies. I have to say though, I am not sure why grain/food allergies commonly manifest in their feet.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I had a dog who had lesions between his toes from allergies. It looked like blisters. Better food helped.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Felony has mast cell tumors on her paw that initially presented as something similar to this. It may be best to have a vet check it out.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

A vet may need to see that and prescribe some medication for that. 

When the rescues that I have fostered have had allergies, the redness has been actually between the toes in the webbing area. That looks like she may have had an injury to the toe nail or area surrounding the nail itself. If so, it hurts and she licks it. Keeping it wet by licking keeps the area irritated and red. She may need some medications and a dog boot for a while so that it can heal. 

Many moons ago my Standard Poodle had similar lesions to that. They turned out to be squamous cell carcinoma. She lived to be 13 with a few missing toes. Please have a vet look at that just to be safe.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. I am switching her food recently, from Innova to Cal Natural lamb and rice, trying to take care of the itching. But if my memory serves, sometimes of the year she is just more itchy than other times with no changes in her diet.

I put some hydrocortisone cream on it earlier today, after cleaning it, and she hasn't been licking it. I'll keep doing the clean + hydro which hopefully will keep her from licking it and let it heal.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

irrated between the toes for 2 weeks, uummm.
i could be wrong but i think a Vet visit is in order.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Often times a dog that has problems with ears and licking of the toes is due to food allergies, but also yeast infections. Believe it or not, you can use micatin -- people use it for their foot problems:
*Micatin Spray is used for:* 

Treating athlete's foot, jock itch, or ringworm and relieving the itching, scaling, burning, and discomfort due to those conditions. It may also be used for other conditions as determined by your doctor.
Micatin Spray is an antifungal. It works by weakening the fungal cell membrane, which kills the fungus.


********************************************************


My vet told me to use it for Arwen when she had redness between her toes. If it were my dog I would try it for three days, spray on twice a day, and if it gets better use it for about a week. If it does not, then go to the vet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ucdcrush said:


> Thanks guys. I am switching her food recently, from Innova to Cal Natural lamb and rice, trying to take care of the itching. But if my memory serves, sometimes of the year she is just more itchy than other times with no changes in her diet.
> 
> I put some hydrocortisone cream on it earlier today, after cleaning it, and she hasn't been licking it. I'll keep doing the clean + hydro which hopefully will keep her from licking it and let it heal.


Within the past couple of years both Innova and California Naturals were eaten up by some big company, proctor and gamble I think. We await the demise of both foods as the large corporations shove their increase the profit techniques onto them. If I were to switch, from one of those, I would probably go to orijen, or some other company not owned by the same company, or manufactured at the same plant. Just my opinion on that, I have not heard of anyone complaining about the quality of these two foods yet.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

selzer said:


> Often times a dog that has problems with ears and licking of the toes is due to food allergies, but also yeast infections. Believe it or not, you can use micatin -- people use it for their foot problems:
> *Micatin Spray is used for:*
> 
> Treating athlete's foot, jock itch, or ringworm and relieving the itching, scaling, burning, and discomfort due to those conditions. It may also be used for other conditions as determined by your doctor.
> ...


Thanks! I'll pick some up today and try it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So, it's been 5 days, is it still there? You have not been to the vet? Is it any worse or better?

Folks are concerned because cancers on the digits are typically very aggressive. I do a lot of home care with my animals, but there are circumstances where it's best to first know what you are dealing with. After 5 days. If this hasn't changed, or has become worse, I would have a vet look at it first. 

Homecare that I would use would be an initial application of peroxide, then I would soak in green tea. The latter because it helps bacterial issues, as well as mast cell tumors, andyou don't know what you have here.


----------

